# HELP!!!!!!



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i had most all of my aquarium stuff out (ie. rocks few pieces of driftwood) and had a 20 gallon tub set up and told him while i was at work to wash them in it by just hot water and salt........well i get back and the mother f*cker had put my stuff in the dishwasher and had used dishwashing liquid!! so i immediately ran them back through the dishwasher on powerscrub / hot with no liquid and soaked them in the tub.........i took a few pieces of the decor and put them in a neighbors tank with 5 goldfish i bought as test subjects and its been 3 days and they havent died is my stuff safe to put back in my piranha tank?? o do i have to beat his ass for screwin it up


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

I reckon you will be fine.

Only very porous materials could possibly still have traces of anything harmful.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

there was driftwood involved im just worried that it soaked up some soap because it only takes 5ppm to kill fish and i dont wanna lose $400 worth of fish


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont know if I would risk it with the driftwood, but go ahead and







do that to your roomie


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

The rocks should be ok but I would treat the driftwood like it was new. No parasite worries so you do not need 10% bleach but I would boil the wood and let it soak for a couple of days with water changes every day just to be sure.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i say u beat his ass just for fun!!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i got my revenge...he drinks a lot of OJ and i pissed in his jug and let him drain it with a smile on my face and ill never tell him or just save it for a special occasion


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> i got my revenge...he drinks a lot of OJ and i pissed in his jug and let him drain it with a smile on my face and ill never tell him or just save it for a special occasion
> [snapback]957705[/snapback]​


Sick!!!


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> i got my revenge...he drinks a lot of OJ and i pissed in his jug and let him drain it with a smile on my face and ill never tell him or just save it for a special occasion
> [snapback]957705[/snapback]​










Goddam!!! That's just plain wrong!!!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

no that just enough


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

He did not notice a nasty urine aftertaste, ewww!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

dont know but he brushed his teeth about an hour later.....i didnt fill the whole jug up i just added my own special spice


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> dont know but he brushed his teeth about an hour later.....i didnt fill the whole jug up i just added my own special spice
> [snapback]960759[/snapback]​


Ok, I really hope you were joking about this whole thing


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> i got my revenge...he drinks a lot of OJ and i pissed in his jug and let him drain it with a smile on my face and ill never tell him or just save it for a special occasion
> [snapback]957705[/snapback]​


LOLLLL!!!!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, as for the piss in the OJ thing... either you're kidding or you are seriously immature and vile.
As for the decorations, I used to run mine through the dishwasher all the time.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, as for the piss in the OJ thing... either you're kidding or you are seriously immature and vile.
> As for the decorations, I used to run mine through the dishwasher all the time.
> [snapback]978957[/snapback]​


thanks for your opinion of me......wasnt kidding either about that.....do you use dishwashing soap its been 2-3 weeks and i had put a few pieces in a friends tank and let them chill with goldfish and they survived...thanks all for the info


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You don't need to thank me... it's not just an opinion.
Pissing in somebody's juice is pure demented bullshit.
If anybody ever did that to me they'd be a dead man.
(But you didn't do it to me, so I have no beef with you...)

As for detergent in the dishwasher, yes, I used to use it... 
But I abandoned that method of cleaning things long ago.
(It's just that I never had any disasterous results from it...)


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> You don't need to thank me... it's not just an opinion.
> Pissing in somebody's juice is pure demented bullshit.
> If anybody ever did that to me they'd be a dead man.
> (But you didn't do it to me, so I have no beef with you...)
> ...


well think about it this way get in another fight with my room mate and cause more un needed drama and in return have more stuff of mine dead etc....a silent quick strike that hell never know about and i can smile on the inside i know its very wrong but f*ck that moron same guy who i caught throwing skittles in my 30 gallon to my frogs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like it's time for a new roommate.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

1 more month left of him (i live in a 4 bedroom house with 2 other guys the asshole in question, Andrew, is my other roomies friend that moved in) im moving out at the end of may and he aint comin with me


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> same guy who i caught throwing skittles in my 30 gallon to my frogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering... If this guy throw skittles in your 30 gallon frog tank, then why would you trust him to clean your p's stuff? I mean, he already showed to you that he dosent care or dosent know about fish keeping. Then why trust him? You should have done it yourself or intrusted someone who aleast showed somewhat interset in your stuff or was more competent.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

[/quote]
I was wondering... If this guy throw skittles in your 30 gallon frog tank, then why would you trust him to clean your p's stuff? I mean, he already showed to you that he dosent care or dosent know about fish keeping. Then why trust him? You should have done it yourself or intrusted someone who aleast showed somewhat interset in your stuff or was more competent.
[snapback]979646[/snapback]​[/quote]
i had all the stuff in the tub with salt in it i just needed him to add hot water (cant leave the dog alone in the house with a big tub of water itll get knocked over) otherwise id have done it myself


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Oops........sadboy said it already.

Never trust a dimwitted buffons ass to add water. I thought everyone knew that.


----------

